# San Diego Police Shoot, Kill Armed Handcuffed Suspect



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Story by nbcsandiego.com*

A man is dead after an officer-involved shooting on Wednesday evening, NBC 7/39 reported.

_Images: _Police Kill Handcuffed Suspect _(Warning: Graphic Photos) _

The incident happened at about 7 p.m. outside a convenience store in the 6400 block of Mission Gorge Road.

Police said that during a routine traffic stop, an officer recognized a passenger in the front seat of a pickup as a suspect he arrested last week. The officer said the suspect was a parolee.

A second patrol car arrived and four officers surrounded the truck. One of the officers handcuffed the parolee inside the cab of the pickup. The officers said that the man then reached his back pocket with one of the restrained hands and pulled out a small handgun.

One of the officers ordered the man to drop the gun. Instead, the parolee turned toward the officers and started to lift the gun, investigators said. One of the covering officers shot and killed the suspect.

Jonathan Ray, 22, was taken to a nearby hospital, where he was pronounced dead.

Police said a woman was driving the car, and another man was sitting in the back seat of the extended cab. They were not injured. Police questioned and released them as part of the investigation.

The officer who shot the man is a 10-year police veteran. He was placed on administrative leave during the investigation.










IBS/KNSD

An officer looks on at the scene where an officer shot and killed an armed, handcuffed man.









IBS/KNSD

Officer gather at the scene where an officer shot and killed an armed, handcuffed man.

Copyright 2006 by NBCSandiego.com. All rights reserved. This material may not be published, broadcast, rewritten or redistributed.


----------

